# Eating smoked meat is harmful to health?



## selenamorin (Dec 27, 2019)

Hi, nice to meet you guys.  I'm Selena and I'm a newbie. Personally, I extremely like eating smoked meat but I always put my health on the top priority. I figure out that smoked meat is one of the reasons causing cancer. I wanna confirm that is it true?


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 27, 2019)

Everything causes cancer


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 27, 2019)

I’ve not read the studies but like many it’s likelt you’d need to eat an excessive amount daily for this to be true. Also fair to note if the studies were conducted on mice it may or may not translate. Links to study?


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 27, 2019)

I've heard that saliva causes cancer, but only when swallowed in small doses over long periods of time. RAY


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 27, 2019)

If we gotta go, I guess may as well enjoy .    Moderation
There is a variety of things that cause that poison. It is sad.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 27, 2019)

Name me one thing in California that doesn't cause cancer.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 27, 2019)

I do and have done worse things than eat smoked meats.  Some moderation in everything is a good idea.  But just some!


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 27, 2019)

It is likely that if you ate enough to be of concern for cancer, you would already be a major candidate for heart disease.  There are carcinogens everywhere, why commit yourself to food austerity just to avoid a few out of thousands of chemicals that will also harm you?

That said, the only substance I have heard of that is directly linked to cancer are nitrosamines.

These are usually produced during high cooking temperatures such as when cooking bacon or searing a steak.

From a 1983 NIH paper on nitrosamines in food.

Nitrosamines are formed by reaction of secondary or tertiary amines with a nitrosating agent. In foods, the nitrosating agent is usually nitrous anhydride, formed from nitrite in acidic, aqueous solution. Food constituents and the physical make-up of the food can effect nitrosamine formation. Ascorbic acid and sulfur dioxide are used to inhibit nitrosamine formation in foods. Nitrosodimethylamine has been shown to be formed in certain foods as a result of the direct-fire drying process. In this case, oxides of nitrogen in the drying air nitrosate amines in the food being dried. The volatile nitrosamine which occurs most commonly in food is nitrosodimethylamine, and nitrosopyrrolidine occurs to a lesser extent. Due to limitations in analytical methodology, very little information is available on the levels of nonvolatile nitrosamines and other N-nitroso compounds in foods. Foods which have been shown to contain volatile nitrosamines include cured meats, primarily cooked bacon; beer; some cheeses; nonfat dry milk; and sometimes fish. It should be emphasized that not all samples analyzed contain detectable amounts of nitrosamines. When present, the volatile nitrosamines usually occur in the lower microgram/kg range. Estimates by several investigators suggest that the average daily intake of volatile nitrosamines from foods is approximately 1 microgram/person.

One thing is for sure, we all are going to die of something  sometime.  I am glad I had the opportunity to have perfect racks of ribs for my trouble.

JC


----------



## sandyut (Dec 27, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> One thing is for sure, we all are gong to die of something sometime. I am glad I had the opportunity to have perfect racks of ribs for my trouble.


AMEN TO THAT!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 27, 2019)

Ha I will go with a rib bone in my mouth and a smile on my face when you pull the bone out.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks for the like Sandy it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks for the like JC in GB it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 27, 2019)

DanMcG said:


> Everything causes cancer



Only in California lol


----------



## sandyut (Dec 27, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Only in California lol


LMAO


----------



## Big Glenn (Dec 27, 2019)

If I had to live in California I might be begging for cancer


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 27, 2019)

It's amazing this type thread gets posted every so often and 99% of the time it's a spammer making their first post. Oh well this spammer will not make post number two they have gone to banned camp


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2019)

Salena probably posted that as she was driving to a clinic to get an abort---.....      Worrying about the wrong stuff.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve not read the studies but like many it’s likelt you’d need to eat an excessive amount daily for this to be true. Also fair to note if the studies were conducted on mice it may or may not translate. Links to study?




Plus How many Mice actually know how to Smoke Meat Properly???

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 28, 2019)

When your number is up you go. I've known Athletes that dropped dead at 20 and men that ate too much, drank too much and smoked since they were teens, that lived into their 80's and longer...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 28, 2019)

Big Glenn said:


> If I had to live in California I might be begging for cancer


LOL.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 28, 2019)

I was going to say that for this subject to be the OP's first post just didn't seem right.  
 Life is short Selena, fire up the grill in banned camp and enjoy.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 28, 2019)

Guys Thanks for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 28, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> It's amazing this type thread gets posted every so often and 99% of the time it's a spammer making their first post. Oh well this spammer will not make post number two they have gone to banned camp



Why would you want to come to a smoking meat forum and post something like this anyway?

Warren


----------



## Spieg69 (Dec 28, 2019)

Wow. I had to motor boat a brisket after reading that. Are you serious????


----------



## Bobby Strange (Dec 30, 2019)

My favorite quote of all time - “cancer is a disease you are gaurenteed to get if you live long enough.”


----------



## Spieg69 (Dec 31, 2019)

5 out of 6 people think Russian roulette is fine too


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 1, 2020)

It's especially exciting with a Semi-auto Pistol...JJ


----------

